# Naughty cocky...



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

to those who live in australia
you will know about the huge flocks of sulfur-crested cockies
that infest our neighbourhood. they look like big whie garbage bags, and i nearly ran over one the other day because it was on the driveway, eating.
i thought that only Milo and his friend were religiously devoted to milo seeds-
turns out i was wrong.
cockies eat them, and they actually TEAR OPEN THE PLASTIC to get to them (that's worse than the flock that visit when i leave the door open by accident  )
i had a swarm of five this morning in the shed
and a floor full of half-eaten seeds...
i swear, those cockies really know how to live-
steal food from my shed!!!!! i'm the only one in this neighnourhood who mixes their own seed!
they come nearly every day now
to try and steal my food.

here's a picture of some of them:









(shock, horror)

i know. they're huge-
and they just wont stop eating!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are amazing, aren't they?

Thank you for allowing them to steal food from your shed, and for sharing with us.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

*And they return...*

*wow*
i never thought of them that way-
i thought that they were loud greedy nuisances...
but they were so cute!
-and rather more intelligent than most native birds i've seen
(but pijies still RULE  )
moved all the remaining milo into a container and put a smal feeding bowl outside
they sat there the whole morning
even thought they'd finished the seed...

perhaps they were hinting


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous. 

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

We could only be so lucky to have a beautiful bird, visit our yards here in the US. I would throw out some fruit for them also. If they would visit my yard, they wouldn't want to leave and I wouldn't want them to leave. min


----------

